# power requirments



## lightningmcnulty (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey guys 

Sorry to have some many questions so early but I made a mistake when I brought my first set and don't want to make any more.

I am putting together my first N scale set and I already have the bachmann ez command dcc controller, I understand that I will need more power to run multiple trains. 

I have already ordered or have 5 locos and quite a few cars so presumably I will need more power, the problem is that I just saw the price of the 5 amp booster, I don't mind spending money on hobbies especially since this hobby is relatively inexpensive but it has to be justified. 

I can't imagine why its double the price for the booster as it is for the controller but there must be a better option, does the booster just add 12v to the line with a 5 amp limit if so can I use any 12v power supply or is it more complicated than that.

Are there other controllers that don't require boosting?

any other ideas that mean I won't have to spend crazy money on a power supply 

thanks 

Kim


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Kim

Your Bachmann DCC power supply offers 1 amp of power.
The size of your layout, amount of track, or number of cars
has no bearing on power needs. Only the number of locos
operating at any given time.

Non sound HO locos pull approximately .5 amp each. I assume N locos
will be slightly less than that. 

Unless you are going to have sound decoders, the 1 amp
power is sufficient to run even 4 or 5 N locos at the same time.

The reason that works is that a multspeed DC motor uses
less current when it is running slower. The amp rating
assumes the loco to be running flat out, something seldom
if ever done.

I have the Bachmann EZ DCC system for my HO layout.
I regularly run 4 and 5 locos simultaneously. It works because
I run them at a realistic speeds thus am not pulling the
full amperage. 

A booster is not the same as a power supply. You cannot
connect anything but a booster amp made for DCC use.

The Controller output to the track is around 18 volts of modified AC
not DC. The decoders rectify and control the DC it feeds to the
loco motor in response to digital signals from your controller.

So, in summary, relax. Your Bachmann system will have all
5 of your new locos happily touring your layout with no
problem. Just don't go at NASCAR speeds. 

Later on if you want to run more locos or add sound you MIGHT
need a booster. Or you may want to sell the Bachmann and
buy another DCC system that has a 2 or 3 amp power supply.

Don


----------



## lightningmcnulty (Jan 4, 2015)

Thats great news

I figured since it says "may affect performance" that they just wouldn't run at top speed but like you that is not a big issue for me.

I just happy to hear that it will work so thanks very much for your help

Kim


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

Most model railroad supplies, whether DC or DCC, have "protection"...........so if you hit the limit of power, your trains will not slow down, they will all stop till the power supply cools down and the breaker resets (or you reset it). 

A lot of things affect power draw........running at max speed increases draw. All electric motors have a high draw (spike) to get started, but the draw drops once they are running. Pulling a lot of cars will increase the amps a loco draws over running just the loco. Another thing that can have a big affect on power draw is "accessories" as Don mentions, sound decoders use quite a bit of power as do lighted passenger cars. Having LOTS of track will have an affect on how many amps you'll need too.

But as Don says, your system should handle 4 or 5 locos. I have run 8 locos for over an hour non stop on a 2 amp system with no problems. At the very least I would go with what you got........you may not run all 5 locos very often. Buy the booster when you KNOW you need the extra power.


----------



## lightningmcnulty (Jan 4, 2015)

Ok great I will try it out and see where we end up.

thanks 

Kim


----------

